# Comparing the older US-made Biesemeyer with the newer model



## jonah

Thanks for the review.

Maybe it's just me, but when I pay $400 for a fence, I don't expect to have to sand rough edges or "tune" the rails. I expect to bolt it on, align it, and get to work.

That's how it was with my VerySuperCoolTools fence. I'd never be satisfied with the kid of terrible fit, finish, and attention to detail you describe in a supposedly "premium" product.


----------



## rad457

I picked up a Craftex CX series fence from Busy bee here in Canada, was a huge improvement from the stock Delta fence on my hybrid cabinet saw. Installation and set up was about an hour!


----------



## MrRon

I bought my commercial Biesemeyer fence around 35 years ago, the same time I bought my Jet cabinet saw. I still have the setup and use it just about every day. It ha never given me any problems. I'm sure glad I bought it when I did and it cost much less than $400. I've had to reface the plywood, but if you are good with laminates, no biggie.


----------



## ssnvet

I referbed an early 80s Jet cabinet saw with the BM fence. I replaced the facings with BB plywood and new laminate faces.

The rails are HEAVY! 1/4" steel and the fence doesn't budge.

Love the BM design… simple, solid and accurate.

Glad to hear the new ones clean up well


----------



## davidsmith0726

> Maybe it s just me, but when I pay $400 for a fence, I don t expect to have to sand rough edges or "tune" the rails. I expect to bolt it on, align it, and get to work.
> 
> That s how it was with my VerySuperCoolTools fence. I d never be satisfied with the kid of terrible fit, finish, and attention to detail you describe in a supposedly "premium" product.
> 
> - jonah


I don't disagree, and I wouldn't have bought the Biesemeyer if I had to pay full price. I got mine for $270. I looked at the VerySuperCoolTools fence-impressive fence, but out of my price range.


----------

